# Houston police soot out



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

This video is a great example of why we shouldn't just run up on a car at the end of a pursuit. The passenger officer in that first patrol car deserves a ton of credit for hanging in there while under fully automatic fire. The two officers who ran forward to cover behind the first patrol car, along with the passenger officer, deserve their department's Medal of Valor. I certainly hope they get it because they definitely earned it here.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I feel like there has been more videos involving suspects using automatic and modified weapons recently...which makes sense after reading Rodney’s thread earlier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I am so fucking pissed off by the media showing 'concern' for violence against Police. It's their constant promotion of the notion that Police are the problem that has triggered (pun-semi-intended) all this violence. People are feeling that, "I can do whatever I want when the cops try to stop me, and I'LL be the victim! No matter who I assault, rape, murder, I'M the victim!"

No one in this world is held accountable for their own actions anymore and rather than either ignore this bullshit or at least show no sympathy for the bad guys, the media not only reports it, they promote it. They'll deny it and claim to be totally unbiased, but anyone with even 1/2 a brain can see that it's TOTALLY BIASED.

Sorry, I had to vent to sympathetic ears so that I can sleep later. Otherwise, I'd be ranting to myself when I lay down and NEVER get to sleep.

I love you all.


----------

